# Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell

*Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"​*
*Das Drama um den Aal ist bekannt. Ebenso, dass Wasserkraftwerke hauptursächlich da mit daran schuld sind. Dass jetzt Freiwillige, u. a. vom Fischereiverein Marburg, hier Blankaale fangen und umsetzen müssen, damit überhaupt was passiert, ist lobenswert. Wieso schreiten aber hier nicht GRÜNE und Naturschützer ein?*

Angler vom Fischereiverein Marburg organisieren mit ein Aaltaxi, um wenigstens ein paar Aale vor dem Schreddern in Kraftwerksturbinen zu bewahren.

800 Kilo Aal wurde so gerettet!

Absolut sehenswerter Beitrag.

*Zum Video/Mediathek:*




http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/hesse...hen/Video?bcastId=3301950&documentId=48821888


Und dazu ergänzend, dass einfach einmal klar wird, dass Wasserkraft REIN GAR NICHTS mit ÖKO oder grünem Strom zu tun hat, eine Sendung, die gestern auf Phoenix lief:
Wahnsinn Wasserkraft
Flusszerstörung auf dem Balkan
http://programm.ard.de/TV/Programm/Detailsuche/?sendung=28725406985860



> _
> Zwar gilt Wasserkraft weithin als "grüne" Energiequelle, *tatsächlich trägt sie aber massiv zum Verlust wertvoller Naturlandschaften bei.* _



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## cafabu (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

Tolle Aktion. Solche Bilder müssten medial viel mehr verbreitet werden. Damit ein Bewusstsein bei den Menschen und somit bei den Politikern dafür entsteht.
Leider ist es immer noch so, was unter der Wasseroberfläche passiert kann keiner sehen und somit gibt es auch kein allgemeines Interesse. Und ohne Interesse keine Wahlpropaganda. Wasserkraftwerke sind in den Köpfen der Menschen immer noch öko, dass hat sich so festgesetzt.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

Klasse Bericht, toll das auf diese Weise die Arbeit aller Beteiligten gewürdigt wird.
Ausserdem kann es nicht schaden wenn der Otto normal Bürger sieht welch Leid sich an/in den Turbinen abspielt!


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

Selbiges wird auch an der Mosel seit Jahren gemacht, nur werden die Aale dort vom Berufsfischer gefangen und bis zum Rhein verbracht.
Auch dieser Berufsfischer hat gemerkt, dass die Ressource Aal endlich ist.
Gehäckselte Fische sind der Preis für "sauberen" Strom und alle, bis auf ein paar maulende Angler, sind zufrieden damit!
Ein Kollateralschaden eben, der billigend in Kauf genommen wird.

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

Angelehnt an den Auto-Aufkleber der 80er, "mein Auto fährt auch ohne Wald",
könnte man einen Aufkleber herstellen; "mein E-Auto fährt auch ohne Aale"!

Im Filmbeitrag habe ich nur alte Männer gesehen, junge Leute scheinen sich da nicht zu engagieren, Hauptsache das Smartphon brummt und blinkt, auch dies geht ohne Aale!

Jürgen


----------



## bigfishbremen (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

Muss man kommentarlos so stehen lassen, perfekte Darstellung und das in Medien die viele erreichen.....

 P.s.: Natürlich wird so was wieder von Ehrenamtlichen gewuppt.....


----------



## Grünknochen (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

Ich denke, so einfach ist die Welt nicht:
1) Zunächst einmal ist Wasserkraft weder grün, noch sauber, sondern schlicht und ergreifend regenerativ, im Übrigen als Energiequelle fast schon prähistorisch.
2) Schon über Wikipedia (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserkraft) kann man in das Thema einsteigen mit der Erkenntnis, dass Wasserkraft in z.T massiven Konflikten mit Naturschutz und Ökologie steht.
3) Die geltende Rechtslage, insbesondere die WRRL, macht es zwingend erforderlich, den aktuellen Bestand ökologischen Erfordernissen anzupassen oder aber - wenn dies nicht möglich ist - in den Hades zu schicken. Hinzu kommt: Der Bau neuer WKW' s scheint mir angesichts der unvermeidbaren UVP alles andere als realistisch...

Trotzdem: Mich nervt es, dass die Naturschutzverbände zwar begeisterte Avifaunisten, auf dem Auge des Schutzes der unter der Wasser lebenden Spezies aber fast schon blind sind. Genau deshalb ist es klasse, dass Angler das Thema aufs Tablett bringen und sich damit als Naturschützer erweisen, die nicht nur am Schreibtisch sitzen, sondern das Leben am und unter Wasser aus eigenem Erleben kennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob solche Aktionen aus Anglersicht wirklich zielführend sind.

Damit schafft sich der Staat nur wieder ein Alibi, um sich aus der Verantwortung zu ziehen..

Es wäre eigentlich Aufgabe des Staates, hier für klare Verhältnisse und Abschaffung/Abschaltung WKW zu sorgen, statt Alibimaßnahmen wie Aaltaxi zu unterstützen und WKW weiter laufen zu lassen...

Ich finds klasse, für jeden Aal, der davon profitiert hat! Und daher die Aktion auch eigentlich gut...

Aus angelpolitischer Sicht, zum Druck machen, ist aber doch eher kontraproduktiv..

Vor allem, wenn dennoch trotzdem noch Aalangelverbote im Raum stehen...

Das ist alles einfach Scheixxx und nicht einfach...


----------



## UMueller (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> 1) Zunächst einmal ist Wasserkraft weder grün, noch sauber, sondern schlicht und ergreifend regenerativ, im Übrigen als Energiequelle fast schon prähistorisch.


Sorry, wird aber als Öko-Strom angepriesen, siehe zahlreiche Ökostromanbieter. Warum ist das so? Es ist eine Uralttechnik. Angler haben das schon glaub ich in den achzigern angemahnt. Passiert ist nichts, weil unsere Verbäde da keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betreiben. Es erreicht dann immer nur Angler und auch nur die,dies interessiert. 
Aber die dies Heute als ÖKO-strom anbieten sollten es doch gewusst haben. 
Aber dank Einspeisevergütung ist Wasserkraft heut rentabel. Gerade die vielen kleinen Anlagen sind überflüssig.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

"Gerade die vielen kleinen Anlagen sind überflüssig."
und genau die schädigen oft die wertvollsten Biotope


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

Ich finde diese Aktion super. Die Darstellung im öffentlich rechtlichen Fernsehen ist richtig gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

keine Frage, nur, wie gesagt:
Der Staat lehnt sich nun zurück - die machen ja nu..

Da wird kein Kraftwerk abgeschaltet oder rückgebaut..

Und daher meine Gedanken, ob diese (unzweifelhaft gute) Aktion auch anglepolitisch wirklich klug ist..

Klagen, immer wieder in die Presse bringen wie der Staat versagt und Lobbyinteressen bedient etc...

NABU machts doch vor beim Kormoran, bei Angelverboten etc..

Das geht auch umgekehrt!

Gute Aktion - UNZWEIFELHAFT!

Angelpilitisch klug? Bezweifle ich...


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

also wenn die Angler in der Öffentlichkeit mal als die "Guten" dargestellt werden, kanns doch wohl nur gut sein, auch angelpolitisch. Vorausgesetzt die richtigen Leute greifen diesen Faden auch auf.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

Stell Dir vor, der NABU oder ähnliche kämen auf die Idee, sich hier einzuklinken. Dann hätten die uns Angler erst recht das Wasser abgegraben, die würden behaupten, dass sie jetzt auch noch die Fische für die Angler schützen müssen, und verlogen wie sie sind würden sie "Ökostrom" verkaufen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt die richtigen Leute greifen diesen Faden auch auf.


ja, neee, is klar................


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

na ja, wer denn jetzt die richtigen Leute sein sollen, fällt mir auch grad nicht ein.;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

merkste was...

Deswegen sag ich ja:
Gute Aktion von den Jungs - aber angelpolitisch eben zweifelhaft für mich..

Einfach dreckschwieriges Feld..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> keine Frage, nur, wie gesagt:
> Der Staat lehnt sich nun zurück - die machen ja nu..
> 
> Da wird kein Kraftwerk abgeschaltet oder rückgebaut..
> ...



Hier versagt nicht der Staat, sondern die Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung WILL DAS SO. Das ist keine sarkastische Überspitzung, sondern tatsächlich die Antwort, wenn man Leute (bis hoch zum Bürgermeister) damit konfrontiert, wo in Zukunft der Strom herkommen soll. Kohlekraft ist böse, weil CO2 freigesetzt wird, Atomkraftwerke sind sowieso der Untergang, also muss man Nachteile für die Natur durch Stromtrassen und zerschredderte Vögel und Fische in Kauf nehmen. 

Es gibt keinen Ökostrom. Deutschland hat sich mit dem Erneuerbare Energien-Gesetz dazu entschieden, Vögel und Fische zu schreddern. Das ist die ganz nüchterne Realität. Eine Partei, die für Atomkraft eintritt (was die einzig CO2-neutrale und ohne Flächenverbrauch plus Tierschredderung auskommende Technologie ist), bekommt in Deutschland keine Mehrheit. Photovoltaik ist keine Ersatz für die durch Kohle abgedeckte Stromerzeugungskapazität. Und Öko ist PV sowieso nicht. Hier wird massenhaft Sondermüll produziert.


----------



## Fruehling (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier versagt nicht der Staat, sondern die Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung WILL DAS SO. Das ist keine sarkastische Überspitzung, sondern tatsächlich die Antwort, wenn man Leute (bis hoch zum Bürgermeister) damit konfrontiert, wo in Zukunft der Strom herkommen soll. Kohlekraft ist böse, weil CO2 freigesetzt wird, Atomkraftwerke sind sowieso der Untergang, also muss man Nachteile für die Natur durch Stromtrassen und zerschredderte Vögel und Fische in Kauf nehmen.
> 
> Es gibt keinen Ökostrom. Deutschland hat sich mit dem Erneuerbare Energien-Gesetz dazu entschieden, Vögel und Fische zu schreddern. Das ist die ganz nüchterne Realität. Eine Partei, die für Atomkraft eintritt (was die einzig CO2-neutrale und ohne Flächenverbrauch plus Tierschredderung auskommende Technologie ist), bekommt in Deutschland keine Mehrheit. Photovoltaik ist keine Ersatz für die durch Kohle abgedeckte Stromerzeugungskapazität. Und Öko ist PV sowieso nicht. Hier wird massenhaft Sondermüll produziert.



Endlich mal ein Posting mit Verve! (Außer dem Unfug des angeblich nicht flächenverbrauchenden und CO[FONT=&quot]₂-neutralen Atomstroms - laß solch ein Ding mal knallen, danach merkste dann, wieviel Fläche solch ein Teil verbraucht!)

Aktuelle "Ökostromerzeugung" funktioniert offensichtlich nicht ohne Kollateralschäden, was Käse ist, keine Frage! Nüchtern betrachtet ist sie derzeit wohl alternativlos - geschredderte Fische, Vögel oder Rehkitze inklusive. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Jose (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

es ist wirklich wahr, der Nabu steht voll auf wasserkraft - obwohl denen die nicht-nur-aal-schredderei eine anmerkung als randnotiz doch nötig schien. 
da frage ich mich, ob denen mal ein brandbrief in sachen aal&turbinen seitens der schützerverdammer zugestellt wurde.

gabs da mal was - und wenn nicht, warum nicht?

weil man mit "schmuddelkindern..."?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

Obwohl NABUisten Schmuddlekinder sind und Angler diffamieren, habe ich kein Problem damit, eine von denen zu loben, wenn sie mal was richtig machen..

Tun sie nur in Bezug auf Wasserkraft nicht..


----------



## Jose (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

find ich gut.
und fänd das auch hoffnungsvoller, evtl. sogr erfolgsversprechender, denen mal in nem brandbrief die problematik darzulegen. könnte ja helfen, dass die da auch was richtiger machen.

bei unserem verband gibts ja keine hoffnung auf äktschn.


----------



## Haifisch81 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

Vor solchen Leute ziehe ich mein Hut. Aller größten Respekt die tun was und haben nicht nur ein großes Mau…..
Meiner Meinung nach liegt der Rest an uns, das ganze so gut wie möglich für unsere Interessen politisch zu vermarkten. Das sind, ganz ehrlich halt mal leider Gottes, unsere Schwächen schon immer gewesen.
Nabu Peta und deren politscher Arm, die Grünen, sind halt alles Anglerfeinde, die aber nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, außer uns bloßzustellen.
Man müssten sie einfach mehr provozieren. Z.B. ein Bild, Film mit frisch gehäckselten Blankaalen, die noch zucken, unter dem Motto *Wasserkraft Ökologisch die Grünen.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*



Haifisch81 schrieb:


> Nabu Peta und deren politscher Arm, die Grünen, sind halt alles Anglerfeinde, die aber nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, außer uns bloßzustellen.
> Man müssten sie einfach mehr provozieren. Z.B. ein Bild, Film mit frisch gehäckselten Blankaalen, die noch zucken, unter dem Motto *Wasserkraft Ökologisch die Grünen.*


gefällt mir, mein Reden ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

Mir gefällt die Wortwahl - Langsam wachen doch ein Schreiberlinge auf gegen "giftGRÜNE ÖKO-Energie":
*Neuer Kanal gegen das Gemetzel*
http://www.fr.de/rhein-main/alle-ge...aden-neuer-kanal-gegen-das-gemetzel-a-1417755

Aber auch hier wieder:
KEINE Abstiegshilfe, nur neue Aufstiegsmöglichkeit


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

Ja, die Schreiberlinge dieses Artikels haben wirklich Plan, nämlich wie ne Kuh vom Sonntag! #d

Da werden munter Auf- und Abstiegsverluste gemischt, von Zerquetschen durch Turbinen beim Aufstieg geschwafelt um dann festzustellen, daß es schwieriger wird den Fischabstieg zu gestalten.

Entscheidungsträger für die Erstellung der Wasserkraftanlage war auch hier eine CDU/FDP-Landesregierung unter Leitung von Roland Koch, anschließend Volker Bouffier, und eben nicht die Grünen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"*

So funzt Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - nun auch mal andersum, gegen spendensammelnde Schützer und ihre Öko-Wasserkraft, und nicht immer nur gegen Angler und andere Nutzer ..

Find ich gut..



> Entscheidungsträger für die Erstellung der Wasserkraftanlage war auch hier eine CDU/FDP-Landesregierung


Und ja, leider sind alle Parteien schon recht vergrünt, das ist leider so..

Machts aber nicht besser, sondern schlimmer...

Umso schöner ein solcher Artikel...

Denn das "Gemetzel" wird im Gedächtnis bleiben..

Dass da Ökowahnen nun in Massen rumjaulen werden, hoffe ich doch schwer ;-)))


----------

